# Driving me nuts...



## traggs25 (Dec 26, 2009)

Just looking for any suggestions on how to set up my home theater system. 

This is what it consists of ...

TV - Toshiba 40RV52U
Cable - Time Warner HD-DVR
Blu-Ray - LG BD370
Gaming - Xbox360
Receiver - Denon AVR-586
Speakers - Boston Horizon MCS 100 (5.1 Surround)


Here is the problem... I just got the blu-ray player because playing DVDs out of my xbox I felt that I was not getting the best quality or sound. Also I have nothing connected with HDMI cables which I plan on buying (cheap off amazon I'm thinking). Not to mention the fact that I have about 5 remotes that all serve exactly 1 purpose and that is it. 

I am a perfectionist and I would like to simplify and/or improve my media experience!!!! Any suggestions???

What should I hook up with HDMI? 
Will HDMI make a big difference for everything? 
Is there a good HDMI switch box to buy? (I think my receiver has only 3 HDMI inputs)
Does everything connect basically just to the receiver? (I feel like I have wires going everywhere)
Is it best to try to program everything to the receiver/cable remote??

Any help would be greatly appreciated as you can see I am driving myself crazy! I have had everything for a year and just don't think I'm getting the most for my money!

Thanks in advance...
Mike


----------



## traggs25 (Dec 26, 2009)

Nothing  shoot...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

This is my setup...

XBox 360 - Component to TV, optical audio to receiver
Blu-Ray player - HDMI to TV, coaxial digital audio to receiver
HD DVR (8300HD) - HDMI to TV, optical audio to receiver
Nintendo Wii - Component to receiver, component from receiver to TV
PlayStation 2 - Component and optical audio to recever, component from receiver to TV.

All speakers and sub are direct from receiver.

I find this gives me the best picture and audio quality. On devices that use HDMI I simply mute the TV and let the receiver handle audio.


----------



## traggs25 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks!

So 2-3 hdmi's should do fine for me. 
I thought HDMI handled audio as well? Should I just hook them up straight to the receiver if there is enough inputs?
Is ther anything different quality wise between coaxial and optical audio? 
Can't I just use only the red outlet on both sides of an optical audio cord to make it coaxial?

Thanks again!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

HDMI does in fact support audio, I just prefer the quality of my receiver as compared to my TV.

Coaxial and optical are about the same but some claim there's a lag time with optical as the signal must be converted to light energy and back again. Coaxial and optical are not interchangeable, but the nice thing about coaxial is a simple RCA cable will work and doesn't cost much.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

traggs25 said:


> Thanks!
> Can't I just use only the red outlet on both sides of an optical audio cord to make it coaxial?


Not sure you're talking about the same thing here.

Optical requires a specific plug type - it cannot be made to do anything else.

That said, there is nothing special about an coaxial digital cable - regardless of what you'll hear from the nice boys in the blue shirts. Any good quality cable (with RCA plugs on both ends) will work for digital audio.


----------



## traggs25 (Dec 26, 2009)

ya... so rca plugs are the red and white correct? So for coaxial digital since their is only one input i can just use the red plug and leave the white hanging correct? Or does it HAVE to be an orange plug? Does that make sense?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If you have one that's with red and white plugs you can use either one for the digital coaxial connection.


----------

